# What kind or size purse you carry with Kindle everyday ?



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,  I went to look for new purse for fall and winter season today( I'm purse junkie ) and  just  realized how important to consider my kindle2 will fit safe and comfortable in my purse!!  I make sure to bring my K2 with me every time go shopping or everywhere
just in case if I see some cute purse or bag that I want to buy....  have to try to put my babe in.
  so how is everyone here?  what purse or bag you carry everyday with Kindle? 
    
        maybe gentleman  think Ladies are too much $$$   ??  carry Kindle and all books download, cover, skin, iphone (or Itouch) with nice Purse for every season??!! 
I know my hubby think I'm crazy but can't help it!!!!

Mt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MtCoco, you need to go to Accessories.  We have LOTS of discussions of purses there!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> MtCoco, you need to go to Accessories. We have LOTS of discussions of purses there!
> 
> Betsy


In fact, I'll go ahead and move that thread there so the accessories enablers can do their jobs. . . .


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

W-E-L-L.....

There are LOADS of options out there for carrying Kindle around.  A favorite around here is BorsaBella.com.  Melissa has several styles of bags that are made for Kindle.  My favorite is her Kindle Travel Bag.  I have the "Twilight" fabric.

Lately, I have been using my Vera Bradley Bowler bag in Mediterranean Blue to carry my Kindle around.  My work has gotten to where I have a few books/papers I need to bring home so I use it for that as well as my little Acer Netbook.  The Kindle in it's Oberon cover, fits perfectly in the inside pocket.

I know that there will be LOADS more comments, so have fun in your purse search!!  I never leave home without my K2 Roarke!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually have my K1 in its cover in a Borsa Bella basic kindle bag and stick that into a tote.  When I use a larger handbag, I put it in there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

www.Levenger.com also has great leather totes and handbags that offer a lot of support.  They have sales.  I believe they also have an eBay outlet store.

Betsy


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Oh~ thank you for all ideas!!!  I do have a BorsaBella Kindle Travel Bag, Oberon , Oberon cover and M-edge Latitude jacket... but
the purse or tote that I put in....  
      I think I have to get Tote bag that big enough for my K2 with cover to fit in.
I have Hobo bag that I'm using now  but it's more for summer bag and it fit K2(with M-edge Latitude red case ) 
sooo I'll check other web site too and find me nice Tote bag for this winter!!!!  
  

Mt


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lately I've been using a black nylon Baggallini tote.  I put my gym things into a drawstring nylon Baggallini bag and put that into the tote too.  I was going to post a picture, but ebags only has the crinkle nylon ones that are bit heavier.

I also have some Longchamps totes in large and medium sizes that my kindle (in Borsa Bella bag) fits into nicely.  They cost a lot more than the Baggallini totes.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I had been searching for the "perfect" purse to accommodate my kindle too. I finally found one at Kohls. It is a Sienna Ricchi belted shopper -

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/handbagsaccessories/brandsforhandbags/siennaricchi/PRD~511840/Sienna+Ricchi+Milan+Belted+Shopper.jsp.

It has a zippered compartment in the center that my Kindle with Oberon cover fits very nicely in. I'd like to have one of the Borsa Bella travel bags, but since I usually carry a purse anyway a Kindle pocket made more sense for me.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I always make sure my purse will fit a Kindle. Now that I have a DX, I have go a little bigger. Here is my Purse, The picture shows it with a Amazon cover but now I have a red Noreve,









Here it is with my Dx inside


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

spiritedcharm said:


> I had been searching for the "perfect" purse to accommodate my kindle too. I finally found one at Kohls. It is a Sienna Ricchi belted shopper -
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/handbagsaccessories/brandsforhandbags/siennaricchi/PRD~511840/Sienna+Ricchi+Milan+Belted+Shopper.jsp.
> 
> It has a zippered compartment in the center that my Kindle with Oberon cover fits very nicely in. I'd like to have one of the Borsa Bella travel bags, but since I usually carry a purse anyway a Kindle pocket made more sense for me.


sooo pretty!! I'm going to check that out too!!!
I'm glad it's just not me going through purse search for fit comfortable my K2 .


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Ms Deb said:


> I always make sure my purse will fit a Kindle. Now that I have a DX, I have go a little bigger. Here is my Purse, The picture shows it with a Amazon cover but now I have a red Noreve,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely~! I bet your DX is happy to be in that purse!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I always make sure my purse will fit a Kindle.


Me too. My purse MUST hold a bottle of water and my Kindle. I also carry keys, my wallet, and other miscellaneous stuff, too.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

because I commute on public transport and frequently read while standing up and hanging onto a handhold I only carry crossbody bags that have an outside pocket big enough for my kindle (in it's case) to fit into so that I can get it out and put it away easily. I have one by Toscani and one by J-tote. I will have to say though I am not overly enamored with either bag. The Toscani works the best, but the crossbody strap is a little to narrow so not as comfortable as I would like. The J-tote, although beautiful, is not holding up well with daily use.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I use a Timbuk2 classic messenger bag. It's perfect for my needs. Here's more info in case you'd like to check them out:

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/messenger/messenger-classic/classic-ballistic-messenger


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I carry my kindle2 in oberon cover everywhere with me in my black leather fossil "slouch" purse. I got it off ebay for 9.00 or so, and the kindle fits either on end or on one edge in the side compartment. In the middle zipper compartment I carry my fat wallet and cell phone, and the smaller pocket on the front I carry my keys. Of course there's other junk in there too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My only purse criteria for new purses has been "does the K2 fit?"  LOL  I'm currently carrying a Coldwater Creek purse from a few years ago.  I generally prefer a purse that has a pocket or section about the right size to hold the Kindle by itself, since I've got the phone/keys/wallet, etc. in there, all of which are likely to add additional scuffs & such to the cover.  A tote with no pockets or sections is about the worst way I can think of to carry a Kindle as they get jounced around against everything else in there.  To me, that's just a recipe for a cracked screen, even with a good cover.

I have two Borsa Bella travel bags that have seen a lot of use this summer, and I'm thinking about getting a third.  They're great if you're willing to really streamline down what you're carrying.  Mine went all over the country & beyond this year, and I received plenty of compliments on them--but I had to buy a new slim wallet just to use with those, because I couldn't carry a regular one in there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like having organization pockets or sections in a bag, but the Borsa Bella bag in the tote keeps the kindle and its cover from being scratched or otherwise damaged.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I like having organization pockets or sections in a bag, but the Borsa Bella bag in the tote keeps the kindle and its cover from being scratched or otherwise damaged.


Agreed--but I hate having to have an accessory for an accessory.  Don't get me wrong, I have four K2 BB bags (naked Kindle, original, 2 travel bags), plus I had Melissa make a special gadget bag for my camera. They're that good! I love them, and there are probably a few more in my future, but I don't like having to carry something extra just so I can carry the Kindle safely. To retrofit an existing tote, it's a great option. But if I'm buying something new, at this point I'm typically opting for something that has a premade place for the Kindle to sit by itself rather than having to plan on adding my own protection for it.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> I carry my kindle2 in oberon cover everywhere with me in my black leather fossil "slouch" purse. I got it off ebay for 9.00 or so, and the kindle fits either on end or on one edge in the side compartment. In the middle zipper compartment I carry my fat wallet and cell phone, and the smaller pocket on the front I carry my keys. Of course there's other junk in there too.


 Thank you for your picture! I love it!


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> My only purse criteria for new purses has been "does the K2 fit?"
> I agree with you that one!!! now I make sure to bring my K2 everywhere everyday just in case happen to find great purse to carry WITH K2
> 
> I have two Borsa Bella travel bags .


I have one also.. but my purse didn't fit that bag... T_T


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a fossil similar to this - wow you got a great buy on that one.  I never thought of carrying my Kindle 2 in it.  My purse is usually full of so much junk doesn't leave room for much else.  I have a BB travel bag that I keep my kindle in.  I usually store it in a zip lock bag (after my mishap with a rental and the back floor board was holding water).  I also take the bus to work so everything goes into a big bag.


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

I use the Maxpedition Fatboy:

http://www.tacticalgunarmory.com/Maxpedition_Fatboy_Versipack_Foliage_Green_p/mx0403f.htm

It lets me carry all the rattle-y boy-stuff I require, and provides a handy place for concealed carry. A small automatic or revolver fits perfectly. I realize you were looking for a purse, but I just hadda stick my nose in....



Dave


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just bought a purse for the winter: Fossil Sasha large zip bag. Very cute, crossbody bag. Hold Kindle in oberon cover very nicely! As well as my wallet, iphone, makeup bag, etc. Has many compartments! Love it! Will also work well when traveling. I did look at the Fossil Sasha crossbody bag, but it was too small and Kindle didn't fit in there very well. It would go in, but it took a lot of work, was worried kindle could break, and it wasn't easy to get my kindle out of it!









there is the link to see the pic....couldn't figure out how to put the pic in here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melissa, I fixed your link.

If you want to add an image, put the img tags before and after the link, like this:


```
[IMG]http://www.zappos.com/images/z/1/0/2/1028867-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg?20091006150349[/IMG]
```
You can click on the little icon, 3rd from the left above the smileys, that looks like a picture. It will put the tags down, then click between and paste the link. Or, paste the link, then highlight it and click the img icon.

Give it a try!

Betsy


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Love your purse melissaj323!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been carrying my Borsa Bella kindle bag as a purse, but I stopped carrying my kindle when going out ( except on trips ) ever since the kindle for iphone app came out. When I'm going on a trip I switch to a larger Borsa Bella for regular use and use the kindle bag for my kindle.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i have a medium size coach scribble tote that is my catch/carry all bag of choice....it is the purse/diaperbag/kindle carrier....it fits just about anything i can shove in it!  ....i have other coach totes as well that Sally fits perfectly in with her Amazon cover on since black does go with everything....i think she may need a new "dress" soon though...


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm constantly on the lookout for the "perfect" purse. I bought this one over the weekend and love it! My Katie Kindle fits in the back outside pocket.

http://www.tumi.com/voyageur/sumatra-crossbody/

I bought the red. It's really a deep rich red.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love bags.... I just saw these today, and I asked my husband for them for Christmas.... 20% of retail goes to breast cancer research...

 

The interior of the bag has the same exterior as the wristlet.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Patra said:


> I'm constantly on the lookout for the "perfect" purse. I bought this one over the weekend and love it! My Katie Kindle fits in the back outside pocket.
> 
> http://www.tumi.com/voyageur/sumatra-crossbody/
> 
> I bought the red. It's really a deep rich red.


 I am same way with my purses too!! look for perfect purse for every season!!
that Tumi purse is sooo good look. seems like so comfortable to carry around everyday!!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I use a Vera Bradley On the Go. One of the first things I did when my K2 arrived yesterday was to see if it would fit inside...and it does. I also checked to see if it would fit in the outside pocket of my netbook bag, and it fits in there as well. It is a Targus bag that I bought at Best Buy. The OTG is my favorite VB bag, but I've been thinking of trying out a Saddle Up.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Any purse I buy HAS to have a pocket large enough for my Kindle. Lately I have been using my Vera Bradley Bowler. This is the largest purse/bag I own and it is perfect.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I won't carry a big purse.  In fact, my preference is for something not much larger than most wallets.  Then, I bought a Kindle -- that really isn't very big.  I took it with me when I went purse shopping at Macy's.  Frankly, there were not many purses there that Kindle (sleeve case) wouldn't fit in comfortably.  I am now carrying something larger than I used to, but it is still a small purse and Kindle fits right in.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really love my Ameribags best of all..... along with my Vera Bradley, of course.  My Ameribag is the best for staying on my shoulder and not slipping off since they're designed with that in mind.  I also need lots of compartments and pockets and my Ameribags have that covered too with both zippered and Velcro outer pockets and inside compartments too.  Also, they have a pocket on the outside designed for a water bottle.  I also like that they come in MANY sizes from XS to XL and they have choices for fabrics from microfiber to nylon to polysuede to leather.  Meets almost any need and most budgets too.  I love them!!!


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I won't carry a big purse. In fact, my preference is for something not much larger than most wallets. Then, I bought a Kindle -- that really isn't very big. I took it with me when I went purse shopping at Macy's. Frankly, there were not many purses there that Kindle (sleeve case) wouldn't fit in comfortably. I am now carrying something larger than I used to, but it is still a small purse and Kindle fits right in.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


 I'm same way! my k2(m-edge latitude cove), Iphone and wallet these MUST thing has to fit comfortably in new purses!! 
Mtcoco


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> Any purse I buy HAS to have a pocket large enough for my Kindle. Lately I have been using my Vera Bradley Bowler. This is the largest purse/bag I own and it is perfect.


 Hi Angela, I am very interested in Vera Bradley purse also. it's been so popular in DC,VA, MD area too!!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I LOVE handbags, and have all sorts in various shapes, sizes and colors. But ever since I bought my kindle, I've only bought purses that I would work with my kindle.
One of my favorite purchases the Sherpani Milli - which is plenty wide to carry the kindle a variety of other items. But compacts/flattens nicely when not too much is in it.









I also really like the Sherpani Pica - which is smaller and won't fit too much more than the kindle, a flat sunglass case, an iPod and a few miscellaneous items. There is a built in wallet under the flap.









If you're looking for something that isn't cross-body and a little fancier, I have a Rosetti purse that I love. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a picture of it. I bought it at JC Penney, but similar styles like the one below are available at Kohl's. It's just barely bigger than my kindle case, but it will expand in the width to fit a good variety of other items.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my every day carry bag, a little more utilitarian and less girly.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for this to arrive in the next day or so.



This should be arriving in a week or so. Hope I like them both.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

I love these purses!!!  I have so many great ideas of next purse shopping 
I always try to buy the pause that goes on my shoulder..(if it was just had bag.. I leave it at store when I'm looking or trying on close... then I forget...  )  yes, I did that before.. fortunately I noticed right away.. but after that happen I know I should keep on my shoulder
instead of put on shelves or floor at stores.
especially holiday season comes up...  
Mtcoco


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

A cross-body bag is a deal breaker for me, and I had a really tough time finding one I liked at a reasonable price a week ago when my new-to-me K2 refurb arrived. Ended up with this nylon one by Nine West. After using the bag for a week, I ended up liking it a lot. It's just a little bit bigger than the Kindle. I only want to carry around the minimum!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Here's my every day carry bag, a little more utilitarian and less girly.


I got this one for my boyfriend, and he loves it.
deb


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a one of a kind Penelope Foo purse that I carry Marvin in. Marvin wears a Decal girl skin, an Oberon cover and is in a Borsa Bella bag inside my purse.

Anyhow, I LOVE my Penelope Foo. It is made from a recycled 1970s leather trench coat. Very unique and totally suits me. Here's Penelope Foos Etsy address:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6793584

If I can manage, I may post pictures later!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are gorgeous, and great for carrying Kindles, too!

Betsy


----------



## CraftyK (Oct 12, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> I LOVE handbags, and have all sorts in various shapes, sizes and colors. But ever since I bought my kindle, I've only bought purses that I would work with my kindle.
> One of my favorite purchases the Sherpani Milli - which is plenty wide to carry the kindle a variety of other items. But compacts/flattens nicely when not too much is in it.


Hi LisaW - does the Mili have a pocket in it which fits your Kindle by itself, or do you just carry it loose in the main compartment? I was looking at those bags online, since I've been very happy with the other Sherpani bags I have, but I haven't found an interior picture yet, and I was a little concerned about the magnetic clasp being a problem (since I carry a bunch of electronics with me).

Thanks!

~Kristen


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

ClickNextPage. I REALLY like that bag. Does your Kindle fit in the front pocket?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's my purse-it's a Liz Claiborne from JCPenney. It holds my Kindle, Oberon journal, iPod Touch and other necessities nicely. It has 3 seperate compartments, one zipped. I love it!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice, NYC!  I really like your purse.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

That is so beautiful!  I have to take some of my purse pictures one day.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shawna said:


> I have a one of a kind Penelope Foo purse that I carry Marvin in. Marvin wears a Decal girl skin, an Oberon cover and is in a Borsa Bella bag inside my purse.
> 
> Anyhow, I LOVE my Penelope Foo. It is made from a recycled 1970s leather trench coat. Very unique and totally suits me. Here's Penelope Foos Etsy address:
> 
> ...


Oh wow - I HAVE a '70s leather trench coat - I would love to have a purse made from it. It looks like Penelope Foo doesn't do that right now though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stop posting that Penelope Foo link!  Must not click must not click.  Thank goodness Etsy doesn't have one click!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice bag, NYC.  Pillows are nice too!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

CraftyK said:


> Hi LisaW - does the Mili have a pocket in it which fits your Kindle by itself, or do you just carry it loose in the main compartment? I was looking at those bags online, since I've been very happy with the other Sherpani bags I have, but I haven't found an interior picture yet, and I was a little concerned about the magnetic clasp being a problem (since I carry a bunch of electronics with me).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Kristen


Hi Kristin,
The Milli purse is mostly one large compartment inside.









But honestly, I've never had any problems with magnetic clasps on purses interfering with my electronics (and this magnet is pretty strong). I have both iPod and Kindle cases that have magnetic closures, and they're safe. Also, there are 4 layers between the magnet and the interior of the purse - there is a small zippered pouch outside of the main compartment, and an area for pens, iPods, etc in the interior, so they all add a bit of a buffer.

P.S. You can see a larger version of the image above at both eBags and Amazon. Good luck deciding! Of the current colors, I love Palm and Sea Mist.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Oh wow - I HAVE a '70s leather trench coat - I would love to have a purse made from it. It looks like Penelope Foo doesn't do that right now though.


I would contact her specifically and ask - couldn't hurt to ask right?!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

This is my Penelope Foo:

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=17434378

I truly love this purse!! I did have a couple of seams reinforced since I not only carry my Kindle but, diapers, wipes, toys, sippy cups and all the other junk I "need" in it - it gets pretty heavy! Now it's perfect!


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I just ordered this purse last week and it was delivered on Saturday. Perfect size for my Kindle in its case, plus other things like my wallet, phone, and Zune. I like how the different colors make it go with almost anything, and the strap can be extended long enough to be cross-body.

http://www.normthompson.com/jump.jsp?itemID=13137&itemType=PRODUCT#detailsAnchor

On a similar note, does it ever scare anyone that a lot of us carry hundreds of dollars worth of electronic gadgets in our purses? I know mine has K2 ($299), cell phone ($99), and Zune ($279). That's almost $700 of electronics...makes me really careful that I don't leave my purse lying around


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopeful76 said:


> On a similar note, does it ever scare anyone that a lot of us carry hundreds of dollars worth of electronic gadgets in our purses? I know mine has K2 ($299), cell phone ($99), and Zune ($279). That's almost $700 of electronics...makes me really careful that I don't leave my purse lying around


When you think about it it is kind of scary! Mine is always holding my K1 ($200), my BlackBerry ($500) and my iPod Touch ($300). That's $1000 worth of electronics! Yikes! I never leave my purse lying around either!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep:
Moto Qc smartphone: $149
Netbook: $350
500G portable harddrive $100
Kindle: $220 (bought used)
Zen mp3 player: $90 (when bought)
2 Gb jump drive: $50 (when bought)

Definitely don't want to leave the bag lying around or tote the stuff in something not very durable!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not to mention wallet with credit cards!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a Marc Jacobs "Totally Turnlock Teri" bag that I absolutely love. My K2 fit in it so well, and I was thrilled to see that my new DX fit with room to spare as well - both in the zippered main compartment as well as the slip pockets on either side of the main compartment, if I ever chose to carry it that way.

Here's a link to the same bag in black. Admittedly, it is very pricey for some people, but I am admittedly a purse junkie (this thread with handbag postings is bad news for me!) with a fondness for squishy leather, plus I found mine at an incredible nowhere-near-that price at Nordstrom Rack.
http://www.zappos.com/ViewProduct.action?productId=7434393

The KDX actually sinks down lower in the bag when held - the bag sags down otherwise.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hello every one... I am soooooo surprise that so many ladies has same thinking and same problem about purse and now  I am LOL myself reading CegAbq and  Hopeful76 said!!  you know it is so true about kind scary about holding your very nice special purse, kindle, phone, wallet and PC etc... you  are basically walking around every where everyday basis with $$$$    
  
  right now I am using my favorite  Burberry tote with matching wallet, iphone, K2 and etc....  I can't have" hand bag"... it have to be shoulder purse other wise I leave it on shelves at store !!!   
  
if it's a zip on top, I usually don't even zip because of inconvenient, here comes my sweet husband after me always chase me to zip my purse from behind and saying...." do you know how much $$$ worth items you are carrying around everyday?  please at least zip your purse for safety..."  but  oh.... I have no problem worry about my inside wallet!!!  I don't hardly ever carry my cash on me so my family laugh with me about " mommy carry expensive items but no cash$$$ inside!!! LOL  

and  julip  I love your  Marc Jacobs "Totally Turnlock Teri" bag!!!!  that is so perfect fit for kindle!!!



Mtcoco


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Purses are one of my weaknesses.  I DON'T need any more, so....I keep trying to stay away from this thread, but, obviously, I'm not very strong!  

That said, I find I'm using my j'tote everyday.  I know it's pretty big, but it works so well for me.  And....I can almost count on getting a compliment every time I take it out.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Not to mention wallet with credit cards!


And don't forget the Point and Shoot Digital Camera!


----------



## Karen4874 (Oct 19, 2009)

*puts on enabler hat*

If you already have an idea of what kind of bag you want, check out http://www.modista.com/. CAUTION: Do NOT click this link if you have something else to do! If you're like me it'll suck you in and spit out your empty wallet hours later. (My weakness is shoes, not purses, though.)

If you don't have any idea what you want, clcik anyway! They've got tons of cool stuff, and it's probably the most interesting/useful search engine interface I've ever seen.


----------

